# Inflamed leg



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

I am still a noob (ish), and yesterday I noticed one of my Vittius acting strange. From what I can tell, one of it's rear legs is inflamed and it is hopping strange. I have kept a pair in the same tank for about two years with no problems. I am also thinking that it might be bacterial, so after reading through the "foggy first aid" sticky, I will probably try Metronidazole. I could not get a picture, but if I can I will post it. Any help/tips? Thanks!


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Metronidazole is a drug that is primarily used to treat gastrointestinal issues, primarily issues caused by anaerobic bacteria. I would suggest using a more broad spectrum antibiotic, and most likely baytril in this case since it is in the leg. For the best scenario you should have a veterinarian culture it so they know specifically what you are treating.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks, I don't have a herp vet within probably a 150 mile radius from where I live  is baydril over the counter or prescription only?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

I got a fee pics, not sure how good they were, I took them with my phone.









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Fingolfin said:


> Thanks, I don't have a herp vet within probably a 150 mile radius from where I live  is baydril over the counter or prescription only?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Did you even look for a local vet? I simply googled exotic animal vet and your town and got a vet practice that lists exotics (and reptiles) on their site. 

try Northside Pet Hospital | Veterinary Services 

Or this one that also see exotics? 
About Us - Eau Claire Animal Hospital

This one offers referrals for herps Oakwood Hills Animal Hospital / Our Hospital again in your town. 

Metronidazole is only used for protozoal infection of the GI tract and *anaerobic bacterial infections* if it is dosed improperly you can kill the animals or even cause significant neurological damage. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

I called them a while ago for somthing else, they told me they did not do herps, but thanks! I will call them again tonight! Sorry to trouble you 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Baytril is a prescription medication, but a veterinarian will be able to know what to use or may have a simple guess for this case.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Ed...please explain for others what is meant by anaerobic bacterial infections...until I kept horses and had to treat so many problems, I had no idea what the differences were, and how important proper treatment was...and how overprescribed --incorrectly in too many cases--by a "cillian" type product..


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

anaerobic means without oxygen. In an extremely simple case bacteria are broken into four groups anaerobes, faculative anaerobes, obligate aerobic and oxygen tolerant (these don't use oxygen but tolerate its presence). 

With treatments this is important as not all antibiotics will affect the different groups of bacteria. For example, metronidazole does not work as an antibiotic on aerobic bacteria and conversely (in the broadest sense) antibiotics like enrofloxacin don't work on gram negatives. 
This is a problem with shotgun treatments as they aren't targeting the most probable causes of the problems. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

and that is why you'd really like to see cultures done for infections...some infections need air to survive, and others no air...big difference as to the correct antibiotic and how to actually treat the infections...like a "sterile" infection in which there is no break in the skin...I'm glad that Ed explained it!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*Correction*



Ed said:


> conversely (in the broadest sense) antibiotics like enrofloxacin don't work on gram negatives


I'm not sure why i was thinking gram negatives for the above sentence but it should have read "don't work on anaerobes". 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

whew...I was really nervous about correcting you.......oh sure, like I'd know that....lol


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm a little afraid to ask. How is your frog doing?


----------

